# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Pikaso i besonte vetëm Gjon Milit

## Xhuxhumaku

*Pikaso i besonte vetëm Gjon Milit*

13 Korrik 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

    Në 40-vjetorin e ndarjes nga jeta të Pikasos, revista amerikane Live nxjerr një koleksion fotosh të realizuara mjeshtrit nga Gjon Mili




Kur Gjon Mili mbërriti për herë të parë në studion e Pikasos, ndjeu sesi drita që ishte gjithnjë bashkudhëtarja e tij u zhduk menjëherë sapo tablotë e mëdha shpërndarë kudo në hapësirën e madhe u shfaqën para tij. Ishte viti 1948 dhe fotografit shqiptar nuk i ishte dashur shumë të gjente studion e artistit në Vallauris, në Francën e Jugut, ku Pikaso ishte vendosur për të punuar. Me sy ai kërkoi çelësin e dritës dhe kur nuk e gjeti shkoi tek dritarja dhe e hapi. Një dritë e lehtë çau dalëngadalë errësirën dhe subjektet në tablotë e pikturuara sikur morën një tjetër kuptim. I veshur thjesht me pantallona të shkurtra, siç ishte duke punuar, Mili iu lut mjeshtrit të vendoste duart kryq dhe të shikonte nga aparati i tij. Një mori shkrepjesh do të ktheheshin në fotot më të mira të realizuara për Pikason gjatë gjithë jetës së tij. Në vazon me lule mbi tryezën e drunjtë, Mili këputi një lule dhe ia vendosi mjeshtrit lehtë në kokë. Njeriu që i kishte dhënë aq jetë luleve, tashmë ishte i gjithi nën fuqinë e saj. Por eksperimenti që më pas do të ndikonte dhe në pikturat e realizuara nga Pikaso ishte drita. Si fotograf novator, Mili e kishte zbuluar dritën si një element që i jepte një tjetër fuqi imazheve. Duke ia treguar Pikasos, ky i fundit do të mahnitej nga forca e saj, duke e derdhur më pas në ngjyra. Pikaso dallohej për tendencën për të shtyrë kufijtë e vetes dhe kur Mili i tregoi rrugën për të pikturuar përmes dritës, ai pranoi menjëherë. Vizatimet e dritës shfaqin Pikason duke lëvizur një dritë për të krijuar një figurë të ngjashme me kafshën që çirret në pikturën e tij, apo gruan plot forma tek Ëndërrimtarja. Për të krijuar efektin hipnotizues, Pikaso mbante në dorë një elektrik të vogël të cilin e lëvizte në një dhomë të errët. Për fotot u përdorën dy aparate, njëri për të kapur pamjen ballore dhe tjetri atë anësore. Duke lënë objektivin të hapur, Mili kapi vijat e dritës si vorbulla në hapësirë. Tridhjetë fotografi janë realizuar me Pikason duke vizatuar me dritë. Nga viti 1948 deri në vitin 1967, për dy dekada, Pikaso dhe Mili do të kishin një miqësi të veçantë. Askush si Mili nuk do të mund futej thellë në psikikën e artistit dhe për ta dhënë këtë psikikë përmes fotove të rralla. Mili dhe Pikaso më shumë se miq ishin dhe dy artistë që sipas kritikës u influencuan nga arti i tyre. Kur Mili e vizitoi Pikason sërish në Vallauris, ai jetonte me Françoise Gilot, e dashura e tij prej dhjetë vitesh me të cilën kishte një djalë, Claude. Në kopshtin e shtëpisë së tyre, Mili ka realizuar një set fotosh të gruas së dashuruar me djalin. Por ajo çfarë i bën fotot e Milit të veçanta është karakteri që ai u jep atyre. Njohës i mirë i Pikasos, ai mundohet të vendosë në çdo fotografi detaje të cilat janë në thelb dhe arti i piktorit. Interesante janë dhe fotot ku Pikaso shfaqet me maskën e një gomari, të cilën Mili e gjeti në studion e tij kur e vizitoi në vitin 1967. Në atë kohë Pikaso sapo kishte dalë nga dëshpërimi i thellë që e pushtoi pas ndarjes me muzën e tij të vetme, Françoise. Ai jetonte me gruan e dytë, Jacqueline Roque, dhe ky kolazh fotosh ku trupi i Pikasos shfaqet i zhytur nën portretin e një gomari, është një alegori e madhe për të shkuarën. Takimi i Milit me Pikason ishte një ngjarje e madhe për revistën Life dhe në vitin 1968 kryeredaktori i revistës, George P. Hunt, shkroi një shkrim special për këtë. Fotot e realizuara nga Mili për Pikason vijojnë të jenë si një libër për të lexuar mendjen e artistit, që shumë pak foli për vete, por vetëm pikturoi. Një nga fotografitë që vijon të ekspozohet në galeritë më të njohura të artit është ajo me titull Pikaso duke vizatuar me dritë. Në vitin 1952, në Paris, Mili hapi një ekspozitë kushtuar Pikasos. Në albumin biografik të Pikasos, fotot e artistit shqiptar zënë një pjesë të madhe të hapësirës. Emri i Gjon Milit renditet në morinë e fotografëve më të njohur botëror. Ai nuk e mohoi asnjëherë origjinën e tij shqiptare dhe pse ishte vetëm 5 vjeç kur e la Shqipërinë. Për 15 vjet, ai punoi në revistën e njohur Life dhe fotot e realizuara prej tij, përbëjnë një pjesë të rëndësishme të fondit të kësaj reviste, e cila herë pas here i risjell në vëmendjen e publikut, për të kujtuar një ikonë të fotografisë botërore, e cila kërkonte ti shikonte gjërat përmes dritës Fotot e publikuara me rastin e 40-vjetorit të vdekjes së Pikasos janë ndër më të rrallat në jetën e artistit dhe e sjellin atë në momente të ndryshme të jetës, në një stil që nuk ndryshon shumë nga ai i pikturave të tij

a.b 

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...em-gjon-milit/

fotot jane ne link,

kush ka mundesi ti ngarkoj cik.

----------

